# what are you smoking for sleep



## Lifer99 (May 6, 2017)

i have terrible insomnia. i can take 90mg melatonin SR, 150mg benadryl, 15mg valium, a soma, lunesta all at once and stay up reading. im not proud of it.

I try to find good smoke brands to knock me out. usually i try heavy incicas like OG's, Gorilla Glue, Purp alien, etc but lately its not working. I smoke paris OG tonight, took 15mg valium, 3g+ pure cbd extract, and its 5am and im up writing this asking for help.

TY


----------



## heckler73 (May 6, 2017)

Lifer99 said:


> i have terrible insomnia. i can take 90mg melatonin SR, 150mg benadryl, 15mg valium, a soma, lunesta all at once and stay up reading. im not proud of it.
> 
> I try to find good smoke brands to knock me out. usually i try heavy incicas like OG's, Gorilla Glue, Purp alien, etc but lately its not working. I smoke paris OG tonight, took 15mg valium, 3g+ pure cbd extract, and its 5am and im up writing this asking for help.
> 
> TY



I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV.
If you're a night owl by nature, it can be hard getting a sleep that will please the overlords who have enslaved you.
That's why I recommend 'sex' . It works wonders.
Now available over-the-counter in regular and extra-strength.

Heh Heh heh..._*devil's donuts...*_
_*



*_


----------



## Lifer99 (May 6, 2017)

heckler73 said:


> I'm not a doctor, but I play one on TV.
> If you're a night owl by nature, it can be hard getting a sleep that will please the overlords who have enslaved you.
> That's why I recommend 'sex' . It works wonders.
> Now available over-the-counter in regular and extra-strength.
> ...


Well I got divorce this mo, broke up w my GF of 2 yrs, received a text from this 20 yr old stripper today that said "I need to be honest with you. I really like you and Im ashamed of something you need to know. Im an Escort. needless to say I didnt return her message lmfao. The other girl im banging is with her kids. All in all Id take your recommendation but after tonight's text message Im officially damaged goods lmfao.


----------



## combatant (May 25, 2017)

I'm with you on this. I have found a strain of 9 lb Hammer that will knock you out in no time. Find a good Indica strain like LA Confidential. Check leafly or weedmaps. Leafly is better.


----------



## PCXV (May 26, 2017)

Homegrown Natural Wonders - Dr. Who

This stuff puts everyone to sleep. I've been falling asleep at 9pm regularly since mine finished curing. Two or three bong hits and I melt into the couch/bed. 6 or seven bong hits and it's like "I need to lay down" - trippy high, frozen/fried/zombie brain, close your eyes and you are out.

Tonight for instance. I got off work, smoked a bowl, layed in bed for 20 minutes, next thing I know I'm waking up at 10pm. Same thing happened last week.


----------



## cindysid (May 26, 2017)

Holy Grail....does it for me.


----------



## NanoGadget (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been on the same quest for years. I've tried every strain I have been able to grow/buy to help me sleep. The Papaya I just harvested in April is by far the best I've tried for insomnia. It almost feels narcotic.


----------



## harris hawk (Jun 9, 2017)

Indica strains or make butter and make cookies (best sleep aid)


----------



## TacoMac (Jun 9, 2017)

I have a small stash of Strawberry Kush a buddy grows for just that occasion. On nights I can't get to sleep, I slip out back and take two decent puffs of the pipe and I walk VERY QUICKLY back to the bathroom to brush my teeth and wash my face...because by the time I do that and lay down, I'm out. Cold. 'Til morning.


----------



## SPLFreak808 (Jun 9, 2017)

Kush & indi doms do it for me. Sorry to say I'd be out cold if i took all that and I've had trouble sleeping for over a decade.


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Jun 9, 2017)

My wife has bad insomnia and the strain thats helped most so far has been a hindu kush x with afghani, pure indica, i dobt have insomnia but it knocks me right the f out


----------



## GroErr (Jun 9, 2017)

Blue Pyramid is my night time puff before bed, good indica. But that just puts me over the top, what really knocks me out 3-4 hours after taking it are my coco caps, I take one (80mg) 3-4 hours before I want to go to sleep, by the 4 hour mark there's no fighting the nod. Edibles rock, try them.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 12, 2017)

GroErr said:


> Blue Pyramid is my night time puff before bed, good indica. But that just puts me over the top, what really knocks me out 3-4 hours after taking it are my coco caps, I take one (80mg) 3-4 hours before I want to go to sleep, by the 4 hour mark there's no fighting the nod. Edibles rock, try them.



is that from pyramid seeds strain?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 12, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> is that from pyramid seeds strain?


Yes, the fem (I don't grow autos so no idea what it's like). It's been one of the most consistent strains I've run from seed. I had one keeper out of a 5 pack that was awesome. Lost its clone, ran a second pack 2 years later and found an almost identical pheno, except it produces more than the original one I had going - lol


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jun 13, 2017)

Did you often grow pyramid stuff?? I think they are underatted as hell.. I had their autosuper hash, that girl can stand some abuse it was my first grow and I did her all possible newbie mistake I could do..But she survive it all,and gave me really nice smoke.. How long do you keep her in veg?


----------



## GroErr (Jun 13, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> Did you often grow pyramid stuff?? I think they are underatted as hell.. I had their autosuper hash, that girl can stand some abuse it was my first grow and I did her all possible newbie mistake I could do..But she survive it all,and gave me really nice smoke.. How long do you keep her in veg?


No, other than the BP I haven't run anything else. I have some of their Anestesia and Tutankhamon fems somewhere though. Was impressed with the BP, definitely underrated. Just pulled one of their BP's a couple of weeks ago. My veg varies but typically veg for 2-3 weeks in 3gal pots.


----------



## Sanitas Vibrationum (Jan 29, 2018)

GG4 followed by pornhub gets me there quite fast....


----------



## Iriemartin74 (Feb 18, 2018)

Lifer99 said:


> i have terrible insomnia. i can take 90mg melatonin SR, 150mg benadryl, 15mg valium, a soma, lunesta all at once and stay up reading. im not proud of it.
> 
> I try to find good smoke brands to knock me out. usually i try heavy incicas like OG's, Gorilla Glue, Purp alien, etc but lately its not working. I smoke paris OG tonight, took 15mg valium, 3g+ pure cbd extract, and its 5am and im up writing this asking for help.
> 
> TY


Me too. Not as bad.. But try a reboot.. Take nothing. Benedryl keeps me up.. I can take 12 50's.. If i take nothing i get tired by ten sometimes. U can try meditation..


----------



## Z3r0Z3r0 (Mar 11, 2018)

Recent strains that put me to sleep are GDP and Bubbah, or I just get regis and dodo box some fine kief and make hash old school style.


----------



## SwiSHa85 (Mar 11, 2018)

Platinum OG, Platinum Kush and Bubba Kush are my sleepy weed. This is the top list of sleepy indica from Leafly.


----------

